# FreeBSD 7,2, pkg_add



## cmj (Sep 16, 2009)

I recently attempted to install FreeBSD onto my laptop.  Being new to FreeBSD, just dabbling actually from Slackware actually.  Anyway, whenever I try to use pkg_add I just get an unable to fetch (whatever) message.  What are some work arounds for this.  I'm assuming that I am connected to the Internet since ifconfig gives me an active internet connection.


----------



## aragon (Sep 16, 2009)

cmj said:
			
		

> I just get an unable to fetch (whatever) message.


Paste the error message you receive? ("whatever" is only descriptive enough to deduce the same)


----------



## cmj (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh the whatever is any application I keep trying to install such as gnome2, kde, etc.


----------



## cmj (Sep 16, 2009)

pkg_add -r gnome2

Error: FTP unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/1386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz: No address record
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/1386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz' by url

I tried variations of gnome


----------



## tangram (Sep 16, 2009)

cmj said:
			
		

> pkg_add -r gnome2
> 
> Error: FTP unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/1386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz: No address record
> pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/1386/packages-7.2-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz' by url
> ...



Do you have the network card configured and working?

It should be ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/*i386*/packages-7.2-release/Latest/ and not ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/*1386*/packages-7.2-release/Latest/.

Make sure the PACKAGESITE environment variable is properly set.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2009)

'No address record' means 'no DNS resolving'. What is in your /etc/resolv.conf?


----------



## cmj (Sep 16, 2009)

To make my transition more smoothly, in relation to configuring a network, what can I just copy over from my Slackware install?

For example, can I bring over my /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 16, 2009)

cmj said:
			
		

> To make my transition more smoothly, in relation to configuring a network, what can I just copy over from my Slackware install?
> 
> For example, can I bring over my /etc/resolv.conf.


Usually, yes.  I doubt anything else can be copied directly, though.


----------



## cmj (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright, I solved it by reinstalling except this time connecting directly to my wired modem.  Everything works!...except my wireless.


----------

